# Feeding Raw Safely?



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I've been feeding Tucker Raw for a couple of months and he LOVES it. For the first time in his life he is interested in food. However, I am uncomfortable about the cleanliness of his face after eating twice a day. (He get NV Medallions.) 

Exactly how do you clean their faces? With washcloth or in the sink? With soap, conditioner, hair dryer twice a day?!?!? That just seems like too much and is way past getting old! I'm tempted to stop feeding raw just because of the time it takes to clean his face. (I can't just let his hair dry, it's too damp here. He'd never dry and would get awful skin problems from always being damp.)


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Sheri I have the very same concerns with my raw feedings. We feed actual raw beef, turkey and chicken necks. I use baby wipes and hope we don't end up with salmonella.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I fed raw a couple years ago to a pregnant girl I had. I just wiped her face with a papertowel and didn't worry aobut it. We never had any problems.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Sheri, yes, the raw remains on their beards can be a problem, esp. when it sticks and the only way to get it off is wait until it's dry and comb it out. I also use a wet paper towel, then comb the beards and figure it's better than nothing! I'm not terribly worried, but I don't like seeing bits of chicken hanging off their whiskers! lol 

Some have sugg'd a facial scrub and there are many types that members here use....


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

I used to give Beamer a bit of a beard wash when we first started with raw, but as time went on we just became less concerned about it. Today we do not clean his face at all anymore. And if he does have a chunk of meat stuck in his beard, we take it out.. lol

Ryan


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Beamer said:


> I used to give Beamer a bit of a beard wash when we first started with raw, but as time went on we just became less concerned about it. Today we do not clean his face at all anymore. And if he does have a chunk of meat stuck in his beard, we take it out.. lol
> 
> Ryan


I am the same as Ryan. I figure they lick their faces to get every last morsel. But I do feed the medallions slightly frozen so they are not as gooey (I let the frozen medallions sit on the counter about 20 minutes before feeding-- just soft enough to cut with a steak knife) If I give them a raw bone I do a quick muzzle bath. We also keep Earth Bath wipes handy for beards and butts and feet when needed. (but I wonder if baby wipes are cheaper)

Amazon.com: Earth Bath Hypo-Allergenic Grooming Wipes: Home & Garden


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I don't feed my babies raw but thougth I would chime in with recommendations for cleaning products that don't consume too much time. I use baby wipes from Costco (bulk) and use Veterinarian's Best Waterless Foam bath to clean the dirty paws, butts, face.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Poornima said:


> I don't feed my babies raw but thougth I would chime in with recommendations for cleaning products that don't consume too much time. *I use baby wipes from Costco (bulk) and use Veterinarian's Best Waterless Foam bath to clean the dirty paws, butts, face*.


They are GREAT!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I also have gotten over having to constantly clean them but I still love the blueberry facial I bought at the groom show. They really dont get that dirty of faces and I guess with 3, if there was food stuck on someone's face, someone else would eat it if they didnt! I also think once you get comfortable with raw, you get over the scary thought that you or the dogs are going to get horribly sick from it (I dont know anyone that has). Do you clean their faces every time they eat any food? Just my thoughts!


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

I have been feeding raw for a long time so the thought of food still in the beard area does not bother me-I think like Amanda-I have three and believe me there is never food left on any faces but Frannie-she does not eat raw-on a special diet and she has food face a lot-I just wash her up at the end of the day. The other two don't seem to have that problem with the medallions.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks for the info on what you are all doing. I feel relieved about it, and think I will relax, then, and not feel like I'm being negligent when not washing his face all the time. Maybe I'll try the wet wipes, they might not leave his hair as wet as the wash cloth and rinse does.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I always cut the little medallions into about 6 bites each and separate them on the plates. They eat one bite at a time and the whole bite goes in their mouths just like a bite of kibble does. It just doesn't seem to get on their faces and I don't worry about it.
Carole


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Very smart, Carole! As usual.


----------

